# What does OP mean?



## Stonechat (1 Feb 2014)

Seen this in several threads

Can someone tell me what OP means?


----------



## mcshroom (1 Feb 2014)

Original post/poster, so the OP in this thread would be 



Stonechat said:


> Seen this in several threads
> 
> Can someone tell me what OP means?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2014)

Original Post/Poster.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Feb 2014)

OP = Obnoxious Poster. Happy to help.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Feb 2014)

I think Yellow Tim is just being self-referential there!
But yes, OP is Original Post or Original Poster.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Feb 2014)

O`rrible Prat !!!!! 

No really its as others have said but i could not resist .


----------



## Ganymede (1 Feb 2014)

I've only just cottoned onto LEJOG... thought it might be some kind of French club ride... Then there are 2 threads today on Lands End to John O'Groats in "new posts" and the penny(-farthing) dropped.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Feb 2014)

Ganymede said:


> I've only just cottoned onto LEJOG... thought it might be some kind of French club ride... Then there are 2 threads today on Lands End to John O'Groats in "new posts" and the penny(-farthing) dropped.



And JOGLE is a bit more than a little run.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Feb 2014)

I thought it was juggling while jogging


----------



## Twelve Spokes (2 Feb 2014)

Sometimes google is your friend.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2014)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Sometimes google is your friend.


JFGI.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (3 Feb 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> JFGI.



Had to look that up on (google).


----------



## Bodhbh (3 Feb 2014)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Had to look that up on (google).



Me too! Although what the Jewish Federation of Greater Indianapolis has to do with the price of eggs I don't know.


----------



## GrasB (3 Feb 2014)

Twelve Spokes said:


> Had to look that up on (google).


Well at least you followed the instruction!


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Feb 2014)

Me too LOL


----------



## Twelve Spokes (4 Feb 2014)

GrasB said:


> Well at least you followed the instruction!



I had to.


----------

